

Is the omission of Chrome from the suggested list of browsers deliberate? - kiyoto
http://www.facebook.com/common/browser.php
I discovered this trying to go to facebook using w3m. And yes, Chrome is so damn compatible.
======
nikcub
Simplest explanation is probably the most likely: this page was created 3-4
years ago before Chrome was launched or before it was stable and nobody has
updated it.

------
Luyt
I suppose the 'Any Browser Campaign' (<http://www.anybrowser.org/campaign/>)
is not their cup of tea.

 _""Anyone who slaps a 'this page is best viewed with Browser X' label on a
Web page appears to be yearning for the bad old days, before the Web, when you
had very little chance of reading a document written on another computer,
another word processor, or another network."_ \-- Tim Berners-Lee in
Technology Review, July 1996

------
cmorrisrsg
It's probably not a slight against Chrome. These sorts of edge-case error
pages are typically some of the least up-to-date for a website. You need to
use a browser they don't test with to see it, so naturally they won't see the
page during testing.

Alternately, Chrome might be legitimately untested but functionally equivalent
enough to Safari that everything works. In that scenario leaving Chrome off
the list of supported browsers is just a CYA in case something doesn't work.

~~~
benjaminlotan
i cannot imagine chrome being untested by facebook.

~~~
Hovertruck
Chrome isn't an incompatible browser, though; it's just not on that list of
"recommended browsers" so they still wouldn't see this page.

To get to this page, they'd need to fire up Netscape or a version of IE they
don't support or something like that.

------
kiyoto
Just for the record...

I believed it was more of negligence to update the webpage than a passive-
aggressive attack on Chrome. It just seemed amusing to me in light of the
recent competition between the two companies =)

------
vladp
It probably wasn't updated. Chrome appears on the list of recommended browser
in the FAQ (<http://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=19339>)

------
edw519
Old idealist geek alert.

I realize that 192% of everyone who ever lived uses Facebook for every
possible task 27 hours per day, but every time I read "Facebook", I can't help
thinking about AOL in the late 90's..."This is not the way is was meant to
be."

We got away from the pseudo-monopolistic controls of AT&T, IBM, the US
government, and finally AOL to enjoy the golden days of the world wide web
from 2000 to 2005. Oh how glorious it almost was. Then, like self-mutilating
OCD addicts on Xanex, we couldn't stand the freedom and quickly jumped to the
next most promising walled garden.

FWIW, I used Chrome for the first time yesterday and I love it! No going back
to ie or Firefox for me. Can't access Facebook? No problem for me; all I ever
wanted was a simple browser and access to the open world.

No, yahoo, I won't use my Facebook id to get my email. No, <insert Website
2.whatever name>, I don't use Facebook. And no Facebook, Twitter, itunes, and
the rest of you guys who want to wall us off, I will not use you. (And don't
think I'm not starting to worry about you too, Google.)

I know, I know, I still use my Giant Eagle/GetGo frequent buyer card, so
everyone on the internets probably knows that I bought aspirin last night, but
I'm still clinging to my last little bit of freedom.

Respectfully yours,

The last free hacker standing, clinging tightly to my mouse and keyboard

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Co-signed - fellow free hacker.

You're not alone. I realised that Facebook makes it possible for completely
non-computery people to share pictures, write notes, have on-line
conversations, have a sort-of blog, all in a one-stop shop. When my older
niece started to use it I realised that there were half a dozen other
facilities that would serve her better, but it's the 80/20 rule. For
essentially zero effort she got more than she otherwise could have.

I sigh, but it's the way it is. It's the way it was with AOL, and maybe
something will kill it eventually, but it's the way it is now.

I look forward to seeing where it will go, and I hope it's better than
anything we can currently imagine.

It probably will.

ADDED IN EDIT:

When I clicked the link I got:

    
    
        You are using an incompatible web browser.
        Sorry, we're not able to support your browser.
        Please use one of the following browsers:
    
          * Mozilla Firefox
          * Safari
          * Microsoft Internet Explorer 
    

I'm using a very old Firefox.

~~~
vinsan
I don't think the page checks for the browser version. I am using the latest
version of Firefox (3.6.13) and still get the same message.

~~~
MediaBehavior
Yes. <http://www.facebook.com/common/browser.php> is a direct link - and
displays from Safari 5.x or FF 3.6.13/Mac

EDIT: So, presumably one could access it from IE as well (not something I can
test from here).

